# Mid 1990's Nissa Meyer Bracket for Classic Mount



## 89MJComanche (Mar 3, 2008)

I have this bracket and it needs a new home.

Anyone need it??

It is for the Classic Mount Meyer that has the pump and lights on the hoop.

I'm keeping everything else to fab up to another Jeep XJ


----------

